# Hop Rhizomes For Sale



## matt white (10/5/09)

I have Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Tettnanger rhizomes for sale. $20 each plus postage.

They should be ready in the next few weeks so get in early if you are keen to "grow your own".

I have a sample of free flowers for all buyers to include in the post.

PM me if you are keen. First in best dressed.

Gil.


----------



## Barramundi (10/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> I have Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Tettnanger rhizomes for sale. $20 each plus postage.
> 
> They should be ready in the next few weeks so get in early if you are keen to "grow your own".
> 
> ...


 

might be in for a chinook and a tettnanger when theyre ready ...


----------



## PhilA (10/5/09)

I'll take a Tettnanger thank's 
Cheers Phil


----------



## rob2263 (10/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> I have Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Tettnanger rhizomes for sale. $20 each plus postage.
> 
> They should be ready in the next few weeks so get in early if you are keen to "grow your own".
> 
> ...



Sent pm for POR hop, will also take a Tettnanger if u have a few. Cheers Rob


----------



## cozmocracker (10/5/09)

PM sent for all 3.


----------



## Damian44 (10/5/09)

Fingers crossed here forTettnanger.


----------



## yoey (10/5/09)

PM sent for POR


----------



## b_thomas (10/5/09)

PM sent RE: Tettnanger


----------



## BrenosBrews (10/5/09)

Mmmmm, Chinook dry hopped Double IPA...PM sent!


----------



## manticle (10/5/09)

PM sent in regards to tett. 

Thanks


----------



## Bizier (10/5/09)

PM sent for Tett


----------



## mickoz (11/5/09)

PM sent for POR and Chinook


----------



## malbur (11/5/09)

PM sent for POR


----------



## PryorBrewing (11/5/09)

PM sent for one of each


----------



## BennyBrewster (11/5/09)

POR please


----------



## raven19 (11/5/09)

PM sent for Tettnanger.

Cheers!


----------



## Tiny_Tim (11/5/09)

PM sent for Chinook please.


----------



## beersatan (11/5/09)

Please put me down for one Tett - PM sent.


----------



## matt white (11/5/09)

No more orders guys. As I said, first in best dressed. Will get back to you in the next few weeks when rhizomes are pulled. I'll PM you all from here back to let you know if you are successful.

Cheers,

Gil


----------



## matt white (19/5/09)

Should have some more rhizomes left after this week. POR, chinook and tettnanger.

PM me.

I cant get back to all of you easily as the message board on AHB only allows me to send a reply every ten minutes or so. For those of you who have emailed back with a/c details and paid, I am dispatching rhizomes this week.

Enjoy the harvest!

Gil


----------



## white.grant (19/5/09)

PM sent for POR and tett

cheers

grant


----------



## rossp (19/5/09)

PM sent for Chinook. Thanks


----------



## Lachlan (19/5/09)

PM sent, 1 Chinook.

Thanks


----------



## WitWonder (19/5/09)

PM 1 x Chinook

Cheers


----------



## WildebeestAttack (19/5/09)

PM sent for 1 x POR

Thanks


----------



## nick_wilko (19/5/09)

PM sent 1x tett


----------



## matt white (22/5/09)

Someone sent me a deposit with "hop rhizome A HAW" on it. Who is this?

Let me know asapp so I can dispatch


----------



## Beermatt (22/5/09)

Thanks for the Rhizomes Gilbrew, they're 100 times better than the ones I tried out last year and the smell of those Chinook flowers......oooohhh :icon_drool2: 

You are a legend!!!

Cheers


----------



## b_thomas (22/5/09)

Received mine in the post yesterday, good healthy rhizomes, will buy some coir and bag them up in the fridge for the winter. They'll be potted up this coming sping. 

Also big thanks for the Chinook sampler, very generous of you!


----------



## mrpolly (22/5/09)

Rhizomes rocked up yesterday, thank you very much. wow how good does them chinook smell. What is coir?


----------



## b_thomas (22/5/09)

Hopefully I spelt it right, Coir is coconut husks. You buy it in blocks then drop the block in to hot water, it expands and soaks up all the water, great way of naturally retaining moisture in the soil and for putting rhizomes or soiless plants into that are currently in dormancy.


----------



## mrpolly (22/5/09)

So bunnings should have this?


----------



## akroplane1 (22/5/09)

thanks Gilbrew 
recieved the tett rhizome this morning and thanks for the goldings flowers, they will go to good use in tn the next brew


----------



## dpadden (22/5/09)

Thanks also Gilbrew, all arrived safely yesterday. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## BennyBrewster (22/5/09)

Flower Power have it.


My POR arrived, and I got an extra litte rhizome free of charge cheers mate!


----------



## matt white (22/5/09)

No worries guys. I still have some rhizomes left to sell but no free flower samples.

Happy growing


----------



## Darren (22/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> No worries guys. I still have some rhizomes left to sell but no free flower samples.
> 
> Happy growing




Hey Gilbrew,

For many years now rhizomes and cuttings amongst HBers have been free.

Are you a retailer??

cheers

Darren


----------



## NickB (22/5/09)

Get your hand off it Darren.

Need we mention your Grain Bulk Buys of old??

Cheers


----------



## Darren (22/5/09)

NickB said:


> Get your hand off it Darren.
> 
> Need we mention your Grain Bulk Buys of old??
> 
> Cheers



Hah Nick,

Yes I notice you are paying almost twice what you should for your malt. Bury your head in the sand again :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (22/5/09)

Bring on the magical half price malt then mate!

I happily buy at current prices as it's cheaper than buying cartons of megaswill... :beer: 

Anyway, think you must have missed your calling in life as a discount retailer...

Cheers

PS: Head contently buried

PPS: Sorry for the thread hijack Gilbrew.... Look forward to receiving my rhizomes sometime this week.


----------



## Darren (22/5/09)

Hey Nick,

What would you suggest is a fair price for a bag of Weyermann pils malt. $50? $45? $75? $100?

cheers

Darren


----------



## clean brewer (22/5/09)

Darren said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> What would you suggest is a fair price for a bag of Weyermann pils malt. $50? $45? $75? $100?
> 
> ...



$64...


----------



## NickB (22/5/09)

$64..... h34r:

Honestly Darren, i don't know. Being in retail sales myself, a product is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

Not arguing that it would be lovely and jolly for everyone in Aus to pay the same as those in the US and Europe for malt. But the fact is, there is considerable shipping and taxes added in getting those imported malts to our shores. And let's face it, if you want cheap malt, go and grab some BB malts for $44/bag. They are great, and I personally use BB Ale and BB Galaxy in the majority of my beers. In fact, you will find that these malts recently had a price DROP!

But if you must persist, please tell me why all Aussie retailers are selling sacks of malt at approximately the same price, and how this is in fact one retailer controlling the market (as you have stated in the past). Remember, I have worked for a micro (albeit quite briefly), but do know what they were paying for Aussie malts (Joe White).... Believe me, the prices were not far off what we pay minus GST (per pallet, similar to the bulk buys that some of us are involved in, as there is always some markup on single items in any industry)


Cheers


----------



## emmatt99 (22/5/09)

back on topic.......
PM sent for Chinook and Tettnanger
cheers,


----------



## raven19 (22/5/09)

Thanks Gilbrew, Received my rhizome in the post today. Straight into the fridge until I find a good spot in the garden for it!

Cheers!


----------



## raven19 (22/5/09)

Just found this which should be of use to those looking to plant rhizomes, once conditions are better.

Linky 

Edit: And another one...

Linky2


----------



## matt white (23/5/09)

Darren,

Seeing as though you can source rhizomes and cuttings for free, can you grab me a cascade, galaxy and saaz rhizome when you come across them. Also get me a.........

I'm not a retailer, just a home brewer who has been growing 4 varieties of hops for my own beers for 6 years.

When the demand increased with the hop shortage of the last few years, my supply was good.

Demand + supply = happy hop growers!

Happy to give you some free rhizomes for $20.

Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (23/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> Happy to give you some free rhizomes for $20.



:lol:


----------



## masculator002 (23/5/09)

just sent a message gilbrew if you have any chinook left I would be keen.


----------



## benno1973 (23/5/09)

Darren said:


> For many years now rhizomes and cuttings amongst HBers have been free.
> Darren



Jeebus Darren! Just because some people give away hop rhizomes for free, doesn't mean that everyone has to do it. I'm a gardener (although I don't grow hops) and I know the cost of fertiliser and pesticides, not to mention the time and care it takes to grow things. People on ebay are flogging them for $50-60, yet gilbrew is selling them on here for $20! He could make a killing on ebay so it seems, but he chooses not to. $20 seems cheap to me.

Just because you think hop rhizomes should be given away for free, doesn't mean it should be so. I'm selling my kegging fridge and a lagering fridge - should I be forced to give these away for free because of the brewers code of ethics? I'm going to sell them because of the time and money I've invested in them. And while I'm there, could you send me some grain - I heard you give it away to homebrewers for free?


----------



## Mantis (23/5/09)

Yes Darren , please remove your hand .
If we are willing to pay $xx for a hop rhizome then who are you to say its wrong.

Oh, yeah, I forgot h34r:


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/09)

$20 is a decent price to pay for a hop rhizome , think about what youd pay for any type of plant at a nursery , given that some varities of rhizomes have reached $75 + on ebay last year i dont think asking $20 is unreasonable at all , ive been given some myself and have given some to friends , however in future if its a possibility i too may offer them for sale at a reasonable cost to fellow brewers , this is just darren doing his usual rant to try and burn other people and create a fuss..
well done gilbrew for the effort to get these out to guys who are willing to pay your asking price ,,,


----------



## manticle (23/5/09)

Gilbrew is the same brewer who advertised free hop flowers on here not so long ago. I also understand he's been throwing in extra flowers and rhizomes with his $20 packages. People sell things all the time.

Maybe Darren is thinking of DMT?

Whatever it is you're thinking of maybe suck it up? Some people are happy to pay $20 to grow therir own in future (possibly paying for itself by first harvest). Next time you're giving away ANYTHING for free or selling at prices well below everyone else please be sure to let us know.

Cheers.


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/09)

for those of you still lookin for zomes ive just dug up my columbus today and have got 4 nice root cuttings that ill have up for grabs very soon , will dig up the rest of the plants before i make a post so keep your eyes peeled for them ...


----------



## Smashin (23/5/09)

Just spent the morning in the garden digging up 4 of my 7 hops, man how they take over and spread think i'll have build an underground a fence around them this winter.<br><br>anyway back on topic, I've got a perle rhizome that i've just split, i'm looking to swap for German noble type (prefer aromatic) of comparable size. I already have tettnanager, hersbruker, halluertau. The Hersbruker may be splitable also, haven't got to it yet.

Edit picture missing


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/09)

yeah i was surprised just how much they had grown underground...


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

Darren said:


> For many years now rhizomes and cuttings amongst HBers have been free.



I agree with you Darren. I happily cut up my rhizomes, as have many other HB'ers I know, and distributed for those who where keen to grow their own.

Each to their own though I guess.


----------



## manticle (23/5/09)

Duff said:


> I agree with you Darren. I happily cut up my rhizomes, as have many other HB'ers I know, and distributed for those who where keen to grow their own.
> 
> Each to their own though I guess.



Gilbrew's been pretty generous in the past. People may have different ways of doing things but why come into a thread where receivers seem fairly happy just to antagonise?

I'm talking more about Darren than yourself - you were simply agreeing with his comment. I haven't been around for ages but I don't see a whole lot of giving coming from his end.

If he's been the silent home brewers' philanthropist over many years, I'll be the first to apologise.

Profusely.


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

Manticle,

Have a look at the picture in post 56. The rhizome, which I was just reminded by my wife, took over our vegetable garden when I was growing hops.

We had to cut it back, both on top of the surface (vines), and beneath the surface (rhizomes).

When we did, I offered the rhizomes to fellow brewers in my region, many took up that offer to grow their own. If not, I was simply dumping them.

I thought this was a good offer to my fellow brewers, and friends.

As noted, each to their own.


----------



## manticle (23/5/09)

Duff said:


> Manticle,
> 
> Have a look at the picture in post 56. The rhizome, which I was just reminded by my wife, took over our vegetable garden when I was growing hops.
> 
> ...



I agree with you and if I had my own I would probably be more than happy to offer to local brewers at no cost. Packaging and posting might be a bigger ask.

However I don't hold any judgements against people selling things for reasonable costs and have found most of Darren's posts (not yours) to be deliberately antagonistsic with little proffered alternative to back them up.

I would give away many things for free but that doesn't give me the right to expect everybody else to do so.


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

I agree, and as noted it is down to different people.

For instance, the Salvation Army's Red Shield Appeal was this weekend.

If I gave $20 and you gave $2, it doesn't mean I am a better person. It is simply how each individual acts, and is their choice.


----------



## benno1973 (23/5/09)

Duff said:


> ...It is simply how each individual acts, and is their choice.



As its gilbrew's choice to sell his rhizomes. And as this is his thread, why is Darren jumping in to question that choice?


----------



## Mantis (23/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> As its gilbrew's choice to sell his rhizomes. And as this is his thread, why is Darren jumping in to question that choice?




Yes, Darren can start his own thread. 

"Hop rhizomes, free to all"

Pfffft

Mantis *grumpy after too many carlton fizzies at the footy*


----------



## BennyBrewster (23/5/09)

Relax guys, go get a beer.

No-one is being ripped off or hard done by here.


----------



## manticle (23/5/09)

Duff said:


> If I gave $20 and you gave $2, it doesn't mean I am a better person. It is simply how each individual acts, and is their choice.



And also how much money each person had in their wallet to begin with..............

I think the 20 is a fair price. Fair enough that I've paid it and don't feel even slightly upset. I'm going to be growing my own hops soon enough and that's exciting. If the local nursery was selling them, I'd buy them so why not from a stranger on the internet (with whom I've had good dealings before)?


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

manticle said:


> And also how much money each person had in their wallet to begin with..............



I was a PhD student at the time.

But, as alluded, if people feel that that they are getting value for money at $20 per rhizome, then go for it.

Cheers.


----------



## Barramundi (24/5/09)

sorry gilbrew to hijack ya thread but its saves startin another on the same topic ,

i now have for sale 4 columbus rhizomes at $30 each posted anywhere in australia

pm me if your interested ... first in basis , more varietys to come when i dig the rest out during the week


----------



## matt white (24/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> sorry gilbrew to hijack ya thread but its saves startin another on the same topic ,
> 
> i now have for sale 4 columbus rhizomes at $30 each posted anywhere in australia
> 
> pm me if your interested ... first in basis , more varietys to come when i dig the rest out during the week



No dramas bloke, these guys are far too serious anyway!

I have got right into my garden today and discovered quite a bit more tettnanger.

All those who have PMed since friday, I will get back to you tomorrow. 

Anyone else, PM me for Pride of Ringwood, Chinook or Tettnanger rhizomes.


----------



## Barramundi (24/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> No dramas bloke, these guys are far too serious anyway!
> 
> I have got right into my garden today and discovered quite a bit more tettnanger.
> 
> ...




yeah well i agree to a degree with what theyre sayin , and i will give some of my zomes away , but hey i paid for the majority of what i have initially , so i think its only fair to ask a small price after years of caring for them and growing them to where they are now to be able to cut off and split the rhizomes , but each to their own opinion ...


----------



## Bizier (24/5/09)

I am stoked I paid for my 6 varieties last year. It was a first hand education in all things hops, and I had no other way of obtaining rhizomes as a new brewer.


----------



## Gavo (24/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> sorry gilbrew to hijack ya thread but its saves startin another on the same topic ,
> 
> i now have for sale 4 columbus rhizomes at $30 each posted anywhere in australia
> 
> pm me if your interested ... first in basis , more varietys to come when i dig the rest out during the week



PM sent. Lets see if I can manage to grow them here.

Gavo.


----------



## matt white (25/5/09)

What other varieties do you have mate? I'd be interested in some depending.......




Barramundi said:


> sorry gilbrew to hijack ya thread but its saves startin another on the same topic ,
> 
> i now have for sale 4 columbus rhizomes at $30 each posted anywhere in australia
> 
> pm me if your interested ... first in basis , more varietys to come when i dig the rest out during the week


----------



## drsmurto (25/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> yeah well i agree to a degree with what theyre sayin , and i will give some of my zomes away , but hey i paid for the majority of what i have initially , so i think its only fair to ask a small price after years of caring for them and growing them to where they are now to be able to cut off and split the rhizomes , but each to their own opinion ...



I managed to get a few cuttings up and running over summer and gave them away but rhizomes are different..... lots of love went in to these and i paid for most of them a few years ago now. 

So instead of starting a new thread i also have a couple of rhizomes for sale (hope thats ok gilbrew)

1 x Cluster @ $20 plus postage
1 x Chinook @ $10 plus postage
5 x POR @ $15 each plus postage

PM me - first in and all that jazz.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## manticle (25/5/09)

PM sent


----------



## Yeldarb (25/5/09)

Hi guys...I am keen to try groing some hops...if you have any rhizomes for sale (or free  ) please let me know....although it does seem they are all gone.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Quintrex (25/5/09)

Yeldarb said:


> Hi guys...I am keen to try groing some hops...if you have any rhizomes for sale (or free  ) please let me know....although it does seem they are all gone.
> 
> Cheers
> Brad



There'll be plenty more over the next few months I'm sure. I have a cascade and a mt hood rhizome available. I'll have some rhizome cuttings later on in the season too which I'll probably give away.

Q


----------



## brettprevans (25/5/09)

if only I had somewhere to grow hops....... maybe next year


----------



## Bizier (25/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> cascade and a mt hood



PM Sent


----------



## Barramundi (25/5/09)

to those guys who have PM'd re rhizomes , im workin my way though getting back to ya , for some reason im having issues with sendin more than one PM every 5 minutes ... 
and it looks like the columbus have all but gone now


----------



## hairofthedog (25/5/09)

i know i know before anyone tells me i should have started a new topic but i think this will be of intrest to anyone purchasing rhizomes how do you store dug up rhizomes over winter oviously in the fridge but in plastic or in soil do you wash them first do you cut them back ?

cheers & sorry for the hijack h34r:


----------



## matt white (25/5/09)

hairofthedog said:


> i know i know before anyone tells me i should have started a new topic but i think this will be of intrest to anyone purchasing rhizomes how do you store dug up rhizomes over winter oviously in the fridge but in plastic or in soil do you wash them first do you cut them back ?
> 
> cheers & sorry for the hijack h34r:




They are all washed and free from soil for quarantine purposes. Leave them as when you purchased them for winter. Crack the snaplock or vacuum bag open and leave them in the fridge for several months if necessary. Keep an eye on them though so they dont get too dry or wet in the fridge. They are hardy, I have frozen some solid and they still yielded flowers the following season.

Dont cut them at all. Simply plant horizontally in August/Sept in well drained, preferably elevated, liquid- fertilised soil and voila, hop flowers of your very own!

Grow on brothers.

Gil


----------



## manticle (25/5/09)

Suggestion for a wiki article: growing your own hops.


----------



## flattop (25/5/09)

Belated PM sent


----------



## white.grant (26/5/09)

Nice chunky rhizomes arrived last night, thanks Gilbrew.

cheers

grant


----------



## marzross (26/5/09)

Hi
PM Sent


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/09)

still have one columbus zome left if anyones interested $30 posted anywhere in australia


----------



## Mantis (26/5/09)

Got mine yesterday and there were two when I only asked for one, thanks heaps Gilbrew. 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Gavo (26/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> still have one columbus zome left if anyones interested $30 posted anywhere in australia



PM sent.


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/09)

All rhizomes accounted for, will get them out in the post ASAP. 

For those who have asked for 1 can you send me your addresses. Not being able to send more than 1 PM every 5 mins is making life difficult......

Oh, and when you send the address, sending your real names would be good to!


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/09)

yes doesnt the PM thing make life real hard ... spoke to johnno the admins did it to help stop spams...


----------



## MattC (26/5/09)

Gee s&*# looks like im too late, any one got any left?


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/09)

Barramundi said:


> yes doesnt the PM thing make life real hard ... spoke to johnno the admins did it to help stop spams...


I dont send many PMs in a row but just when the need arises....

It stops some spam but not those who join up, send a query for a product whilst having said product linked in their signature.......  

But then its designed to stop spam bots......


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/09)

MattC said:


> Gee s&*# looks like im too late, any one got any left?


im pretty sure all my columbus are now accounted for (waitin on a couple of confirmations), keep ya eyes peeled over the next few days while i dig out the rest of the plants i have, if any fall though ill let ya know also..


----------



## NickB (26/5/09)

Mine arrived yesterday with a bonus pack of POR flowers!

Thanks Gilbrew!

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/09)

ooooh i like bonuses 

hopefully mine will be here tomorrow , hopefully the postie doesnt put in over the fence like he did the last thing i got delivered for the new puppy to chew on .. that would be tragic !


----------



## Tiny_Tim (26/5/09)

Cheers Gillbrew, got my Chinook today.


----------



## manticle (27/5/09)

Thankyou.

Rhizome arrived this morning.


----------



## Barramundi (27/5/09)

thanks gilbrew my zomes got here safe and sound today .... cant wait till spring now to get them dirty and sproutin !!


----------



## matt white (27/5/09)

MattC said:


> Gee s&*# looks like im too late, any one got any left?




I've still got POR, chinook and tettnanger. All out of bonus flowers though!!


----------



## wizard78 (27/5/09)

Sent PM for POR, Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/5/09)

PM sent :icon_cheers: chinook


----------



## MattC (27/5/09)

gilbrew said:


> I've still got POR, chinook and tettnanger. All out of bonus flowers though!!




PM sent, interested in Chinook


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (28/5/09)

Sorry to hijack but I thought people might like to know how good value these rhizomes are compared to the madness occurring on ebay at the moment:

Note the $71 sale price!!!


----------



## beerDingo (28/5/09)

Cheers Gilbrew, I got my rhizomes yesterday! Unfortunately no hop samples  . Oh well, shoulda gotten in earlier. Are they cool to leave in snap lock bags for winter (in fridge)? If I keep moist? Or is it better to store them in something else, or even plant them?


----------



## PhilA (28/5/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Thank's Gilbrew I received mine today and I'll use the sample of Chinook in a brew soon , they look nice and healthy . Fantastic value I'm really happy I can start growing my own I'v wanted to for a while now 
Cheers Phil :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (28/5/09)

I got report of the Tett arriving, thanks again Gil.


----------



## gruntus (29/5/09)

Thanks Gilbrew......got mine yesterday.....can't wait to give it a go. 

When is everyone going to plant them? Can I plant them now if I live in Sydney?


----------



## kram (29/5/09)

Cheers mate, Chinook arrived today.


----------



## beerDingo (1/6/09)

Hey All,

What are other Melbourne hop recipients doing with theirs? Planting, or storing in fridge? Can we leave them in the snap lock bag, as long as they are kept slightly moist? I've only ever grown hops once, and from cuttings last season. So not sure what to do for the winter. Might leave my current ones in the ground, and let these ones hibernate... Any suggestions?

cheers
beerDingo


----------



## raven19 (1/6/09)

Check out this info on planting hops, Wiki entry was created just recently.

Linky


----------



## Quintrex (1/6/09)

I have 3 mt hood rhizomes up for grabs still
$25 including postage.


----------



## porritt (1/6/09)

i am looking to buy some rhizomes this year. can people tell me what rhizomes they have and how much they are.


----------



## Ringwood brew club (1/6/09)

gilbrew said:


> I have Chinook, Pride of Ringwood and Tettnanger rhizomes for sale. $20 each plus postage.
> 
> They should be ready in the next few weeks so get in early if you are keen to "grow your own".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringwood brew club (1/6/09)

I am after some Pride of Ringwood rhizones.
Mostly due to the fact that we live in Ringwood and somehow feel totally inadequate as a brewer 
not having this variety in it"s place of origin.
Many thanks Tony.


----------



## Batz (1/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> I have 3 mt hood rhizomes up for grabs still
> $25 including postage.




How big are these rhizomes please Quintrex ?


----------



## wizard78 (1/6/09)

Got my rhizome today, cheers gil for speedy delivery :beer:


----------



## Quintrex (1/6/09)

Batz said:


> How big are these rhizomes please Quintrex ?



Hmm I'll measure tomorrow for you? Main bit is probably about an inch thick for about +10cms long.

Q


----------



## Roscoe (2/6/09)

Thanks Gilbrew, received my rhizomes yesterday.

Cheers Roscoe :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brenthor (2/6/09)

Thanks Gilbrew, received my rhizomes yesterday as well.

Thanks brenthor


----------



## Batz (2/6/09)

Quintrex said:


> Hmm I'll measure tomorrow for you? Main bit is probably about an inch thick for about +10cms long.
> 
> Q




OK good strong size then
Cheers
Batz


----------



## WitWonder (2/6/09)

Thanks Gilbrew, arrived today.


----------



## Gavo (2/6/09)

Thanks Barramundi, Rhizomes arrived today.

Gavo.


----------



## bullsneck (2/6/09)

I'd be happy to give a little Perle if anyone is up for a swap...

PM me


----------



## mash head (3/6/09)

Thanks gilbrew. Just got to the post office today and there were the hop rhisomes wating for me. Good one
Greg


----------



## WildebeestAttack (3/6/09)

Thanks a lot gilbrew. Hops (+ extras) all arrived safely. You're a legend!


----------



## emmatt99 (5/6/09)

received mine last week.
thanks,


----------



## matt white (5/6/09)

I still have about 10 chinook, 5 POR and one or two tettnanger rhizomes left. Make me an offer! Postage costs about $6.50 including a padded bag.

I dont want to throw them away. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MattC (5/6/09)

Thanks Gilbrew, got mine today 

Cheers


----------



## KGB (5/6/09)

Got my Tett, thanks Gilbrew and thanks for sorting out the problem (my fault!)


----------



## dewbrew (26/6/09)

thanks for the hops gilbrew. will probably chuck them in the ground soon.


----------



## db73 (7/7/09)

Thanks gilbrew, got mine today. Was thinking of planting them soon as was can have a relatively warm winter here in Brisbane (although weather is shite at the moment) but after some reading most plant at the end of winter. A little unsure

Dave


----------



## big78sam (15/7/09)

Belated PM for chinook sent


----------



## matt white (15/7/09)

Chinook left if anybody is keen. Again, make me an offer!


----------



## Trav (15/7/09)

gilbrew said:


> Chinook left if anybody is keen. Again, make me an offer!




yeah i will grab one mate
cheers


----------



## Bizier (15/7/09)

Go Trav!

Let me know if you are ever short on a taster for experimental wet hop beers.


----------



## matt white (15/7/09)

Trav said:


> yeah i will grab one mate
> cheers



PM sent to you


----------



## MVZOOM (15/7/09)

Anything left?


----------



## matt white (15/7/09)

yeah mate plenty of chinook, PM me


----------



## HoppingMad (15/7/09)

PM sent for a chinook. Only picked up on this thread today  Better late than never! 

Hopper.


----------



## O'Henry (22/7/09)

Thanks gilbrew, arrived today. Look great! Can't wait to get them in the ground...


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/09)

Sweet Gil! Chinook arrived today safe and sound. 

Many thanks!

Hopper.


----------



## GUB (22/7/09)

Arrived today Gil, love your work! Chinook up the wazoo....


----------



## matt white (22/7/09)

No worries, I have half a dozen chinook left in anyone interested. PM for details.


----------



## Mantis (17/7/10)

Speaking of Chinook, I need to dig a coming on third year plant tommorow, and not sure what to do with it. If anyone wants a bit of it PM me. I self addressed post pack and they are yours. 
I will dig it and post a pic tommorow, so hang out till then eh

Cheers


----------



## potof4x (17/7/10)

Mantis said:


> Speaking of Chinook, I need to dig a coming on third year plant tommorow, and not sure what to do with it. If anyone wants a bit of it PM me. I self addressed post pack and they are yours.
> I will dig it and post a pic tommorow, so hang out till then eh
> 
> Cheers


Pm sent


----------



## Mantis (18/7/10)

Here tis. Any ideas on how to divide it up. Do I just cut it into lengths or what???


----------

